# Oil in one of my spark plug cylinders 2012 cruze



## Manda123 (Dec 28, 2020)

Just pulled out my coils and noticed one of my cylinders full of oil.. changed the valve cover gasket.. any idea what else can cause this


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Is the spark plug still in that hole?


----------



## Manda123 (Dec 28, 2020)

JLL said:


> Is the spark plug still in that hole?


Yea, thinking maybe i didnt Let my gasket sit long enough before i drove again


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Manda123 said:


> Yea, thinking maybe i didnt Let my gasket sit long enough before i drove again


The valve cover gasket is about the only cause. Maybe it's rolled under?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> The valve cover gasket is about the only cause. Maybe it's rolled under?


Or the nipple is gone in the intake manifold and pressurizing the crankcase and boost is blowing oil past the gasket.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

How about something much more simple? I recently changed the spark plugs on one of our vehicles and found some perfectly clean oil in the spark plug opening on the two closest to the oil fill.

When filling the oil, some overflowed onto the top of the intake manifold. The oil fil has a baffle which makes the oil drain in slower so if too much is poured in it overflows. Between the funnel and the plastic engine cover it can be hard to see it spilling over.

Pull the plugs and completely clean it out then drive it and see if it comes back before the next oil change.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I guess I missed the part where OP said he spilled half a quart of oil all over the coil and top of engine.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I guess I missed the part where OP said he spilled half a quart of oil all over the coil and top of engine.


The OP didn't say anything like that. He just said he changed the valve cover gasket.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Manda123 said:


> Just pulled out my coils and noticed one of my cylinders full of oil.. changed the valve cover gasket.. any idea what else can cause this
> View attachment 290013
> View attachment 290014


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> The OP didn't say anything like that. He just said he changed the valve cover gasket.


Sarcasm good sir


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Sarcasm good sir




That's what emojis are for.


----------



## Manda123 (Dec 28, 2020)

JLL said:


> The valve cover gasket is about the only cause. Maybe it's rolled under?


Just going to redo the gasket and let it sit longer


----------

